# Warm Apple Crisp with whipped creme



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

OK let's hear the details and see a few recipes. I know I can search but still end up wondering which one to use. Ones here would have been taste tested J

Bud


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

jmon said:


> Yummy! As a snack, dessert or anytime in my book.
> 
> Eat your heart out Johnsmith. Lol.
> 
> ...


Love love love that stuff. I pass on whipped cream though.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> OK let's hear the details and see a few recipes. I know I can search but still end up wondering which one to use. Ones here would have been taste tested J
> 
> Bud


Ingredients you will need;

unbleached flour, oats, apples (we used honeycrisp apples), butter, brown sugar, regular sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, lemon juice, and nutmeg.

She used a recipe from my sister who probably got it online somewhere or her friends, who knows, but taste really good.
It's made in three parts.


* Streusel* 

3/4 cup unbleached flour

3/4 cup old-fashioned oats 

1/2 cup packed brown sugar

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 

1/2 cup cold butter, cut in pieces 

* Filling*

6 cups chopped (3/4-inch pieces) peeled tart apples (6 medium) recipe calls for granny smith but we used honey crisp apples, any tart apple will work. 

1/2 cup granulated sugar 

2 tablespoons unbleached flour

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1 teaspoon lemon juice 

1-1/2 tablespoon cornstarch 

1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 


*Steps*

1) Pre-Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 8-inch square (2-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray.

2) In medium bowl, mix 3/4 cup flour, the oats, brown sugar and 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon until blended. Cut in cold butter, using fork or pastry blender, until mixture is crumbly. (Do not overmix.) Set aside. 

3) In large bowl, mix Filling ingredients until well coated. Spread evenly in baking dish. Sprinkle streusel over top. 

4) Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until topping is golden brown and juices are bubbling along edges.

5) Cool at least 20 minutes before serving.

Then it's up to you for toppings;

vanilla, chocolate, philly vanilla ice cream, whipped creme or nothing at all but pure apple crisp.
Enjoy.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Out of apples so can't try it tonight. Will post when done. Bet it won't last long.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, that looks good. I like to toss in some rhubarb.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Nothing better than a warm apple crisp. And it has both fruit and oats, so it's healthy!

I used to eat leftover apple crisp for breakfast, but I've discovered that eating too many apples in any form gives me a stomach ache. It's way too easy to eat too many apples when they are topped with streusel.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just returned from the store so everything I need is in hand. Raining all day so sounds like a good time.

Bud


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Although you can eat it anyway you want cold or warm, warm is the best way to eat it imo. Right after it's done or nuke a piece of it, if there is any left, for 20 seconds to warm it up if it's been sitting in the fridge. 

Good stuff on a cold windy rainy day.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well my apple crisp is in the over. Been distracted but I was determined today. Not sure about the "letting it rest for 30 minutes" idea but I'll try. I skipped dinner but snacked on apples while preparing them. I use an apple peeler, cheating but much faster and fun.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Put a scoop of vanilla ice cream on mine please.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I failed. I used Gala apples and although firm is supposed to be good for cooking these never softened up even after 45 minutes. At 30 minutes no bubbling so I added 4 tablespoons of water, one on each side, that helped. But apparently those apples didn't want to contribute any moisture. At 45 minutes they were still firm but eatable. Although not very sweet.

I could try again but turns out my digestive system doesn't want to go through that again. I'll spare you the details but I should have known better.

I'll recover but my list of foods that must remain on my "in memory only" list keeps growing.

I don't want to discourage anyone as apple crisp is a basic treat all should enjoy.

Yes, I'm bummed out but still glad you shared.
Bud


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Hm. Gala apples should work. In fact any apple should work, firm or not firm. I wonder if you forgot to add sugar to the cut-up apple mixture (since you said the crisp wasn't very sweet)? Sugar draws out liquid and should help the apples "stew". Could also be an oven temperature problem. Too cold and the apples will never get done, and you'll end up with dried apples instead.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

JohnMon - I love, love, LOVE apple pie in any shape or form.
I buy the frozen ones from the store and bake it as soon as I get home. I eat half of it then and the other half the next day.
"making the pie myself" is on my bucket list. (so I can have more & cheaper LOL). I just have this intimidation of getting the "sauce" just right - not too thick or too soupy.
thanks for sharing !! I'm getting closer to actually trying it myself now.
baking deserts is not my strong suit: today's lunch is fried chicken wings, fried okra, biscuits n gravy. and, smashed taters n gravy ~ THAT is my strong suit LOL
Thanks for Sharing !!

*Edit:* I would probably try something crazy like tossing a can of Mango Chunks into the mix. (it's a Florida thang).


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea john, you can probably just go to your back yard and pick some. lol.

When my brother lived in west palm beach he had some in his back yard. Lemon trees, orange and peach to. So nice to just go out and pick them fresh off the tree. He moved to palm beach by the coast near the golf resort. Try to visit him once a year. Always nice there.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I failed. I used Gala apples and although firm is supposed to be good for cooking these never softened up even after 45 minutes. At 30 minutes no bubbling so I added 4 tablespoons of water, one on each side, that helped. But apparently those apples didn't want to contribute any moisture. At 45 minutes they were still firm but eatable. Although not very sweet.
> 
> I could try again but turns out my digestive system doesn't want to go through that again. I'll spare you the details but I should have known better.
> 
> ...


Sorry it didn't go well for you bud. But hey, that was your first time. Try again some time in the future.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Put a scoop of vanilla ice cream on mine please.


Yes, this is the best. Warmed up with a scoop of vanilla ice cream, I like philly vanilla.


----------

